# Unknown Giant Rat Discovered in New Guinea Jungle



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder how long it will be before we see these in our local pet store:

New giant rat species


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it would be horrible to have such a lovely (if kinda scraggly) wildun in pet stores - let it thrive in the wild like it's been doing for gosh knows how long, I say.

BUT..that said. It is very cute  If one landed on my doorstep one day, I don't think I'd say no


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw that too! They would be so fun to have as a pet.....but I hope that never happens. They should just be left in the wild where they are happy.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

that's so cool!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, it's very rare to discover new mammals.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

...Am I the only one reminded of those stories of people who find little "dogs" swimming out at sea, and pull them up only to find that they're giant rats? XD

Look at how tiny it's eyes are! I wonder if it can see.
It's cute though, in a very scruffy sort of way.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

these scientists and explorers have evidently never been to NYC  Those things are freakishly likeable.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i saw that on the news, its so cute


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats not very similar to norway rat. But its still cute fluffy animal. 

But I only want one, if i can put it together with my old rats. No room for a cage as big as the one i have, in my room. :lol:


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Does its face remind anyone else of a ferret?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

just a little bit, it's face kinda reminds me of an ardvark or warthog, i dont know why


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont think it will come out in pet stores. :lol: it would be cool thouth.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Woah! That would be a little creepy to run into while exploring the jungle! They would make good cuddleing pets though!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone heard of the Gambian giant pouched rat ? There pretty cool too and can grow to 3 feet long ! Domesticated animals are already available for around Â£150 or $200.Heres a link with pictures

http://www.altpet.net/rodents/cricetomys/jopics.html


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well they are available over there. they are illegal in canada and the US. i would love to have one. though they are rats i guess they are quite different then our small ones. they will be really cool once they have been domesticated a bit more, right now they are still mostly considered wild living inside. i wonder if our small ones were like that when they were first being domesticated too...


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Twitch They are illegal to import I thought?

You can breed and sell them just cant import them. I would love a Pouched Rat.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i thought they were illegal period. but i guess either way doesn't help, if you can't get the animal here then you can't breed them anyway.


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

no wait the Gambian giant pouched rat is not availble in the U.S. uhg now i relly want one.


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

no wait the Gambian giant pouched rat is not availble in the U.S. uhg now i relly want one.


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

so the Gambian giant pouched rat is not avalible in the U.S. uhg now i want one.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol , they do look pretty awesome.Sometimes I wanna squeeze my rats harder than i should coz their just tooo cute , but if i did id squash em.With these bad boys you could tho ! :lol:


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

You should go to the site and listen to the clip they have of one of them chirruping. So adorable!


----------

